# First Aid/ CPR/ AED Certification



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

We are offering 2 First Aid/ CPR/ AED Certification classes on Sunday, March 13th. We have a few spots left for each class. Sign up on our website if you would like to attend - First Aid/ CPR/ AED Certification | Down River Equipment Company

We have a bunch of other great events planned as well - Events | Down River Equipment Company


----------

